# Anybody going to Charlotte for the convention?



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm going just to see as many gun manufacturers in one place as possible. Anyone else?


----------



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

*NRA convention*

I wish it were closer. I would really like to hear Glen Beck speak.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Well it's Monday and I'm back. This is one weekend every gun owner should do once in their lifetime, if not more. 6 acres of booths, and no guys selling shamwows or ginsu knives. Although crowded it was liveable. If you're only going one day plan on spending the whole day to even walk by all the booths. I suggest doing a little research if you want to see specific booths. I wanted to handle 1911's from several companies and I did. Still buying a Kimber but now I feel much more confident in my choice. All the major players were there with very nice displays. Guns, gun accessories, knives, gear, and of course every NRA faction were there as well. Meetings, seminars, just to much do in one day.

A word of caution. If you're not a member, you don't get squat. No admittance without your card.


----------

